#ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 2013-08-27
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/27/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/27/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
<atluri> what are the prerequisites for this talk?
<xnox> atluri: not much, just fleshing out things that need to be done for mongodb package. It's more of a discussion & coordination, than a talk.
<atluri> Ok. Thank xnox
<atluri> Thank you xnox
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | MongoDB activities for Saucy | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21845/servercloud-s-mongodb/
 * med_ waits for jamespage_uds or Daviey to open the youtube
 * med_ waits for jamespage_uds2 or Daviey to open the youtube
 * jamespage_uds2 pokes smoser
<jamespage> hi all
<jamespage> smoser is just spinning up the youtube channel
<zul> howdy ho
 * jamespage twiddles his thumbs
<jamespage> hey \sh
<\sh> hey james :)
 * med_ twiddles his twid
 * \sh is fighting with the summit registration ;)
<jamespage> \sh, nice
<jamespage> we'll get started as soon as smoser has got the channel up and running
 * med_ sings "Anticipation...."
<med_> and watches jorge and marco in the other window
<jamespage> I've got my best orange t-shirt on and everything
<\sh> ok here we go I am registered after 10 mins ;)
<jamespage> anyone else want to join the hangout?
 * \sh will be lurking and sent my rants via irc , /me is not a good look on the cam today ;)
<zul> technology is hard
<\sh> na...i'm on pto and not even showered ;)
<med_> I'm not on PTO and not even showered.... and have a face for radio
<jamespage> OK folks - so we are struggling a bit to get the hangout going
<jamespage> so I'm going to start on IRC until we do
<med_> +1
 * jamespage goes all old fashioned
<jamespage> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1308-servercloud-s-mongodb
<med_> s/vUDS/retro-UDS/
<jamespage> OK - so we set out with the objective of getting MongoDB into main for 13.10
<jamespage> two primary drivers
<jamespage> 1) juju-core  - mongodb is key in the central state servers
<jamespage> 2) ceilometer (openstack metering) - mongodb is the primary backend database target
<jamespage> MIR process has started
<jamespage> one second - might be about to go on air
<smoser> http://www.youtube.com/embed/3JKbpMP_zOE
<mgz> blast, was enjoying the irc version
<jamespage> sorry mgz
<smoser> can anyone verify ?
<smoser> http://www.youtube.com/embed/3JKbpMP_zOE
<med_> you are live
<jamespage> \o/
<med_> oh wait, starting soon
<rbasak> I see you.
<rbasak> o/
<med_> live
<rbasak> Yes
<kentb-rr5> hola
<\sh> go ahead :)
<med_> in both the direct link and the embedded.
<kentb-rr5> yes
<rbasak> Not sure what the lag is. Say ping?
<yolanda_uds> see you now
<med_> very working
<rbasak> Around a minute for me it seems.
<med_> very laggy
<mgz> hm, no audio-only version with youtube
<\sh> so, mongodb is (like nodejs) a very moving target, so are we easily able to push (eventually) newer (major) versions into ubuntu (like the 14.04 LTS etc.)?  Regarding the use case in a fast paced development environment  many devs want to have a latest greatest stable releases
<med_> cloud-tools? new pocket.  Where is that being discussed (which session)
<mgz> chuck dead
<zul> <-- yay for rural internet
<med_> He's only mostly dead.
<mgz> zombie chuck
<med_> \sh I'm not sure where nodejs is being disussed, but this is a pretty big issue for any cloud stuff.
<med_> ie, we need a much much newer version
<jamespage> med_, nodejs is not  - that moves way to fast
<med_> jamespage, well, other folks (other teams) are talking about an MRE for it too
<jamespage> med_, which teams?
<med_> public cloud
<jamespage> med_, hmm
<mgz> jamespage: what was the second issue with the MIR update, still the license thing?
<\sh> thanks :)
<med_> just heard you ask the voice question
<med_> very laggy
<\sh> please, don't talk about nodejs it's a mess ;)
<med_> nod.
<rbasak> I'm not sure I'll be able to get the ARM upstreaming work done this cycle.
<rbasak> It's pretty low priority for me, because nothing is broken.
<jamespage> any more questions?
<rbasak> It's also extremely time consuming, because running a test build/test suite takes hours.
<rbasak> I think it might be better to fix things the next time the ARM patches need touching.
<jamespage> rbasak, ok - I postponed all the workitems in that area
<rbasak> Thanks
<med_> thanks
<jamespage> ttfn
<\sh> oh I have still one question ;)
<\sh> jamespage, eventually could you read through the comments in isotopps post regarding some issues in mongodb which are more architectural? https://plus.google.com/117024231055768477646/posts/CBHoxCkLH2C
<\sh> jamespage, especially the one comment from isotopp starting with 'it begins with mmap()'
<jamespage> \sh, nice
<\sh> this guy is using DBs quite a lot :) and he knows what he's talking about :) (working for booking.com and formerly for mysql AB))
<med_> quite  a rant.
<\sh> actually very interesting, but my question is more, how far can we go to address some issues which our user base is experiencing regarding large scale infras (which actually comes down to the point: how can we support our user base with fresh releases without breaking our enterprise commitment)
<rbasak> Which issues? I don't think it's appropriate for Ubuntu to address fundamental issues about an upstream project (whether they are valid or not). Surely this is a discussion better had with upstream?
<\sh> rbasak, what ever issues are coming up, while using ubuntu as foundation to a business
<rbasak> \sh: can you enumerate these issues please?
<frost12345> is it over?
<\sh> Right now I can't ... but I could write up usage issues with so called 'enterprise' distros for large scaled enterprises :) (dev and ops related) any let's go over to virtualization stack work
<frost12345> When will the next start?
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Virtualization Stack Work for Saucy | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21850/servercloud-s-virtstack/
<smoser> frost12345, 4 minutes
<\sh> smoser, any reason why nobody mentions 'cloudstack'  in this blueprint (upcoming meeting)?
<stgraber> hallyn_: can you send me the hangout URL?
<hallyn_> yu
<hallyn_> p
<utlemming> has the session not started yet?
<hallyn_> it just did.  arewe not live?
<arges> you are live
<arges> somebody should mute, i hear an echo
<arges> n/m
<atluri> how to join hangout?
<hazmat> user namespaces, awesome
<atluri> Is there virtualization for GPUs?
<smoser> atluri, what do you mean ?
<smoser> there is pass through of gpus to a guest.
<hazmat> hallyn_, could you elaborate on the upstream cgroup changes
<hazmat> stgraber, thanks
<hallyn_> hazmat: your q was answered?
<hallyn_> (sorry was on a different screen)
<atluri> Virtualisation of GPUs
<hallyn_> i don't know of any work being done on that
<hallyn_> you mean virtual GPUs that can be programmed ?
<hazmat> hallyn_, i think so.. the nutshell sounds like systemd managing the cgroup hierarchy and lxc integrating with cgroups
<hazmat> er.. integrating with systemd
<hallyn_> hazmat: yeah so historically cgroups were managed and used using the vs interface.  The guidance du jour is that that's not scalable or manageable,
<hallyn_> so one manager (systemd, whatever) should use the vfs interface, and everythign else should make abstracted requests of that manager
<hallyn_> for systemd, requests are in the form of "slices" that something wants to have allocated
<hallyn_> so libvirt, lxc, etc would all allocate slices for vms/contaienrs they spawn - they wouldn't look under /sys/fs/cgroup themselves at all any more
<hallyn_> my main requirement, then, is that this be somehow nestable - so that init running inside a container can serve as a manager for itself, but be making requests through a proxy to the manager on the host
<hazmat> hallyn_, gotcha, thanks
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/27/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Delivering Juju 2.0 into Ubuntu | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21853/servercloud-s-juju-2-delivery/
<jamespage> o/
<smoser> hey.
<smoser> 1308 vUDS: Delivering Juju 2.0 into Ubuntu
<smoser> is about to start.
<smoser> anyone interested in joining hangout.
<smoser> any questions ?
<yolanda_uds> how far has juju-core been testing? currently using that on canonistack, detected some failures
<smoser> have you opened bugs ?
<jamespage> yolanda_uds, bugs raised?
<smoser>  (please do)
<zul> booo breakage!
<yolanda_uds> jamespage, smoer, jus commented on juju_devel channel
<yolanda_uds> mostly problems with logs, or terminating instances
<danwest> please open bugs on any juju-core issues
<yolanda_uds> ok
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Improving QA for seeded server packages | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21851/servercloud-s-seeded-qa-workflow/
<rbasak> Live now
<jamespage> jibel_uds - want to join the hangout?
<jibel_uds> jamespage: sure
<rbasak> http://blog.sourcecode.de/blog/2013/08/27/how-do-we-do-installation-tests-after-package-uploads/ is relevant here. Sounds like we need a mongodb dep8 test!
<rbasak> I've been looking at mysql
<rbasak> I should have tracked progress better though, sorry.
<rbasak> o/
<danjared> which list is that?
<jamespage> danjared, list of workitems or list of packages?
<danjared> current package issues in seeded server packages
<danjared> (speaking as an OEM trying to better track such issues)
<rbasak> jibel_uds: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server/+packagebugs. The merge report scrapes it (sorry, not my code!): http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-reports-dev/ubuntu-reports/trunk/view/head:/server/merges.py#L78
<danjared> thanks, wasn't aware of that before
<roaksoax> o/
<roaksoax> jamespage: here!
<xnox> jamespage: =))) o/
<jamespage> hey xnox
<xnox> jamespage: I like a lot of DEP-8 tests, but I got bitten by "never passed dep-8" test, which then blocked my package for (_no reason_ well from my point of view)
<xnox> e.g. stuff like: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-squid3/
<xnox> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-mailman/
<xnox> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-mysql-5.5/
<xnox> particularly mysql-5.5
<jamespage> xnox, well that is broken - rbasak is going to revert the last upload
<xnox> jamespage: i've been nudging release team to apply the rule "no regressions", as if the the dep-8 test has never yet passed for a package, it's failure should be ignored for reverse-depends.
<xnox> jamespage: the interesting bit is how mysql-5.5 managed to land into -release, and then later block reverse-deps with failed adt =))))
<jamespage> xnox, the mysql-5.5 in the release pocket is fine
<jamespage> its just broken in proposed
<xnox> jamespage: ah, ok. =) it was blocking upstart migrating, so that was all I cared about at the time =)))))
<rbasak> jamespage, xnox: I tried a revert in a PPA, and I got an FTBFS. Test suite failure.
<rbasak> (both stokachu and I were getting that locally; hence the delay)
<rbasak> I'll probably upload the failure anyway, because then at least it's a clear FTBFS as opposed to being muddled with the regression.
<xnox>  /o\
<xnox> jibel++ ^^
 * xnox giggles at renames ++ =)
<rbasak> I'm trying a rebuild to see if it's persistent
<xnox> jibel: yeah, I also noticed that adt are first run on second upload.
<xnox> rbasak: one can setup a custom report / view on jenkins & look up that.
<xnox> jibel: and bdmurray extracts that for errors.ubuntu.com
<xnox> jibel: so one can look it up somehow.
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/27/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
#ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 2013-08-28
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/28/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
<rbasak> jamespage, smoser: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/2013-05-15/ lists " Improving QA for seeded server packages ( Cloud & Server )" scheduled first thing today, but we had that session yesterday?
<jamespage> rbasak, wrong uds
<jamespage> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/2013-08-28/
<rbasak> Oh
<rbasak> Thanks :)
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Openstack Next steps for S | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21855/servercloud-s-openstack-havana/
 * apw wonders where the session went
<jamespage> apw, sorry - just getting things sorted out re stream
<adam_g> o/
<jamespage> zul, OK - do it in channel
<zul> hi
<jamespage> apologies folks - no-one actually here who can spin up the stream...
<zul> so welcome to the openstack next step session for vuds
<zul> i apologize for the lack of stream
<zul> so this session is about what has been done in saucy so far and what still needs to be done
<zul> in saucy we are shipping the havana release of openstack
<zul> this includes nova, glance, keystone, cinder, horizon, heat, and ceilometer
<zul> and the assoicated clients as well
<zul> a goal this cycle for saucy was to have ceilometer in main this cycle
<zul> this is virutally done
<zul> it needs a security review for msgpack-python
<zul> which is still pending
<zul> i believe sarnold is still yet to look at it so we will need to bug him
<zul> any questions so far?
<zul> havana is also in the cloud archive as well but there is a session about that later today i believe
<zul> so looking at the blueprint https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-s-openstack-havana
<zul> alot of the work items have already been done
<zul> quantum has been renamed to neutron this cycle and we fixed the packaging to transition to neutron
<adam_g> have we got a tested migration path from quantum to neutron?
<zul> however migrating the databases and configuration to neutron needs to be done manually
<zul> adam_g:  i havent seen any documentation on how to migrate from quantum to neutron which is a bit worrying for me
<zul> yolanda also added a bunch of dep8 tests which tests are packaging for installability which is great
<zul> we are also doing some upstream work with python3 porting and fixing bugs where approiated
<zul> some stuff that is still not done, is zeromq support in the packaging,
<zul> neutron plugin reviews
<zul> documentation as usual
<zul> jamespage:  do you wish to add anything?
<zul> adam_g:  do you wish to add anything?
<zul> roaksoax:  do you wish to add anything?
<zul> :)
<jamespage> I'd probably add that saucy and the havana cloud archive will ship with openvswitch 1.10.1+patches
<jamespage> supporting use with VXLAN overlay networking (alternative to GRE)
<zul> awesome
<zul> as well as the cloud archive has a newer version of qemu as well
<jamespage> which includes async io support in the ceph rbd integration
<jamespage> \o/
<jamespage> should help with instance freezes etc...
<jamespage> oh - I think we can DONE tab completion as well - I enabled it in clients where it present!
<zul> havana should have better support of for things like vmware/vsphere since vmware has been very involved
<zul> cinder i believe has just added volume migration support which is really neat as well
<zul> one thing to be aware of is both the CA and havana is shipping a newer version of sqlalchemy, this is a problem since only the 0.7 version is supported upstream and we are running 0.8 so we have been active upstream contributing bugs and fixes where apporiate
<adam_g> zul, have we jumped ahead of debian for sqlalchemy?
<jamespage> no
<zul> some features like unused database columns actually appears as crashers rather than warnings in the newer sqlalchmy
<zul> adam_g:  no
<adam_g> ok, cool
<jamespage> zul, so is it fair to say other that fixing breaks the majority of packaging work is now done?
<zul> jamespage:  i believe so we did alot of things to heat to make it function the same as our other packages
<zul> (ie: no debconf support)
<jamespage> yep
<zul> the xcp packaging bug with nova still needs to be fixed though, i just havent gotten around to it
<smb> zul, what is that bug?
<zul> i was talking to ivoks and there are some bugs with horizon that i still need to go through  as well
<jamespage> zul, OK - if there are bug reports outstanding that we need fixed this release please link to the blueprint and target to milestone ubuntu-13.09 and ubuntu-13.10 please
<zul> smb: its just a packaging bug i can give you the bug number after if you want
<zul> jamespage:  ack
<jamespage> that way we keep all work focussed through the blueprint!
<jamespage> \o/
<smb> zul, Yeah, just to make sure its not the same thing I was looking at to make xcp comppile
<zul> jamespage:  so i was thinking once we get mariadb into universe we need to do some basic smoke testing with it
<zul> smb: i was going to bring up xcp in the next session
<smb> zul, Ah ok, wfm
<zul> i would like to open it up to the floor for any comments or questiions
<zul> or a general discussion on openstack on ubuntu
<zul> if not thanks for coming
<jamespage> thanks zul
<adty> hi
<smoser> jamespage, i will start next session up now.
<jamespage> smoser, great!
<jamespage> zul, as we have 20 mins - http://people.canonical.com/~jamespage/ca/havana/
<zul> jamespage:  i dont think we need to update pep8 anymore since we are not using it anywhere
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Openstack Hypervisors | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21856/servercloud-s-openstack-hypervisor/
<rbasak> "This live event is over."
<hallyn_> yeah, what on earth?
<rbasak> (Openstack Hypervisors)
<arges> ;/join #ubuntu-uds-community-1
<arges> whoops
<adam_g> o/
<smb> That was quick. :-P
<rbasak> Let us know when you've started please, so I don't have to keep hitting refresh?
<smoser>   Blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-s-openstack-hypervisor
<smoser>   Irc: #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1
<smoser>   Etherpad: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1308-servercloud-s-openstack-hypervisor
<smoser>   vUDS: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21856/servercloud-s-openstack-hypervisor/
<jamespage> will do
<smoser>   Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/embed/J9-yQpXPEJM
<smoser> you'll have to hit re-load on the summit page as the youtubue url changed.
<smoser> GO!
<rbasak> "Please stand by. Starting soon..."
<rbasak> OK you're live (needed another refresh after another error)
 * smb notes audio is not good
<hallyn_> \o/
<smb> So about xcp: Citrix is working on that but will likely not be pushing before FF
<smb> It likely will go to Debian first
<smb> I would have versions of xen-api and xen-api-libs with the current version but compiling against xen-4.3 in my ppa and hope to get feedback on testing too
<zul> smb: maybe you would like to fishbowl
<smb> zul, I can try :)
<smb> chuck me a link
<hallyn_> i assume that means reboot, apparmor, etc?  (that'll be addressed in new driver)
<rbasak> Sorry, I got distracted. Did anyone discuss CI, rather than one off verifications?
<rbasak> (if so then never mind - I'll replay the stream later)
<hallyn_> \o
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | HA Openstack Charms V2 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21847/servercloud-s-openstack-charms-ha-v2/
<smoser> ok. i think we're ready to start
<smoser> ok. starting in < 60 seconds
<smoser> 7
<smoser> 6
<smoser> 5
<smoser> 4
<smoser> 3
<smoser> 2
<smoser> 1
<smoser> we are livfe
<adam_g> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21847/servercloud-s-openstack-charms-ha-v2/
<smoser> technical difficulties
<jamespage> hold the line folks - we are +2 hours ahead of ourselved
<jamespage> ok- should be on air again
<adam_g> still no feed on that URL
<danjared> "This live event is over."
<adam_g> smoser, ^
<danjared> high unavailability :(
<apw> jamespage, if you restart the stream it gets a new URL
<apw> and the page doesn't get updated with it
<jamespage> yeah - we think that happened
<jamespage> maybe
<apw> cirtainly we don't have it, last time round i remmber people pasting new youtube things int he irc when it occured
<smoser> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/J72HwoCe3Ac" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<smoser> http://www.youtube.com/embed/J72HwoCe3Ac
<jamespage> apw, danjared: ^^
<danjared> thanks!
<jamespage> http://www.youtube.com/embed/J72HwoCe3Ac
<apw> jamespage, ta works
<mattgriffin> hiya jamespage
<mattgriffin> jamespage: can i join the chat? i can provide an update
<mattgriffin> jamespage: percona server
<mattgriffin> jamespage: i need to run. has there been any interest in DB backups for OpenStack HA?
<mattgriffin> thanks all. gotta run out. jamespage: i'll keep you posted on our progress
<jamespage> any quantums
<jamespage> questions
<jamespage> thanks mattgriffin
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/28/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Ubuntu Cloud Archive for Havana | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21842/servercloud-s-cloud-archive/
<smoser> ok. starting
<smoser> 1308 vUDS: Ubuntu Cloud Archive for Havana
<smoser>   vUDS: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21842/servercloud-s-cloud-archive/
<smoser>   Blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-s-cloud-archive
<smoser>   Irc: #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1
<smoser>   Etherpad: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1308-servercloud-s-cloud-archive
<smoser>   vUDS: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21842/servercloud-s-cloud-archive/
<smoser>   Youtube: http://youtu.be/y-aafgPhcU8
<smoser>   Youtube-embed: http://www.youtube.com/embed/y-aafgPhcU8
<smoser> live
<roaksoax> nope
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Openstack & Server QA | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21848/servercloud-s-openstack-qa/
<smoser> 1308 vUDS: Openstack & Server QA
<smoser>   Blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-s-openstack-qa
<smoser>   Irc: #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1
<smoser>   Etherpad: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1308-servercloud-s-openstack-qa
<smoser>   vUDS: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21848/servercloud-s-openstack-qa/
<smoser>   Youtube: http://youtu.be/-V9e-vW3ejI
<smoser>   Youtube-embed: http://www.youtube.com/embed/-V9e-vW3ejI
<smoser> 5
<smoser> 4
<smoser> 3
<smoser> 2
<smoser> 1
<arges> and now I see video
<smb> has not reached europe
<marrusl> but QA about QA is ok, right?
<smb> bah if I would be looking in the right channel
<marrusl> Is everything being tested against precise with the 3.2 kernel?  is testing against lts backport kernels a possibility in the future?
<roaksoax> me too
<roaksoax> postpone
<marrusl> :)  had to ask.
<roaksoax> I was told today that maas would do that when simplestreams support lands
<marrusl> understood.  especially for this cycle.  over time, we'll see fewer and fewer installs against 3.2.
<marrusl> yup
<marrusl> we had a kernel/neutron issue from a big grizzly on precise using 3.5.  hence the question.
<jamespage> marrusl: details?
<marrusl> jamespage, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1201869
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 1201869 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "poor networking throughput across an OpenStack Neutron router on 3.5/3.8 kernels" [Medium,In progress] - Assigned to Chris J Arges (arges)
<marrusl> not saying that this would have been caught (and 3.2 is probably affected as well) but that's what drove the question.
<marrusl> anyhow, thanks for the attention on it.  you can move on :)
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/28/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
#ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 2013-08-29
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/29/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | MAAS Next Steps | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21854/servercloud-s-maas-next-steps/
<jamespage> afternoon folks
<jamespage> feed should start shortly - who would like to join the hangout?
<jamespage> sorry - wrong channel
<tych0> ...although this one should start soon too, right? :-)
<smoser> we'll be starting maas next steps in ~ 2 minutes.
<tych0> cool
<smoser> tych0, do you want to join hangout ?
<tych0> i'm not sure i really have anything to add, i was just going to listen in
<tych0> i can if you want, though
<smoser> ok.
<smoser> starting in 5
<smoser> 3
<smoser> 2
<smoser> 1
<smoser> ok we're live
<tych0> no video yet
<tych0> ah, there you are :-)
<smoser> tych0, i added you as 'clean up obsolete ephemeral and fpi images'
<smoser> as that should be reasonably sipmle along with simestreams download
<tych0> 5ok, yep
<tych0> ok*
<smoser> and can you verify that you're not BLOCKEd there ?
<smoser> as we have data now ?
<tych0> yes, i'm not blocked; do you want me to change the blueprint/pad?
<smoser> lets say pad. and i'll copy.
<tych0> ok, will do
<ara> smoser, don't type :)
<tych0> yeah, that is annoying that it does that
<allenap-uds> Andres, are those flying monkeys I can hear?
<tych0> :-)
<smoser> does anyone have any questions roaksoax , smoser, the flying monkeys ?
<smoser> hearing none...
<smoser> dropping
<tych0> none here
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | fastpath installer work for 13.10 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21852/servercloud-s-fastpath-install/
<smoser> session will begin in ~ 5 minutes.
<smoser> just started.
<smoser> any comments thoughts here?
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | OpenStack Charm work for Saucy/Havana | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21846/servercloud-s-openstack-charms/
<jamespage> starting shortly - apols for the delay
<jamespage> stream should be live
<yolanda_uds> for CI charms, IS suggested us to add backup and monitoring functionality, does it make sense to do it in openstack charms?
<adam_g> yolanda_uds, sure. but do we know what they had in mind?
<yolanda> adam_g, not at the moment, we should take a look at the postgres sample, and talk more with IS about that, i figure
<adam_g> yolanda, sounds good
<yolanda> i can take a look at the CI improvements and then we could transfer this knowledge to the other openstack charms
<adam_g> yolanda, ya, i'd love to make use of that and IS's knowledge in the area
<yolanda> ok, i'll add to my todo list in these weeks
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/29/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | simple streams work for 13.10 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21849/servercloud-s-simplestreams/
<smoser> 1308 vUDS: simple streams work for 13.10
<smoser>   Blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-s-simplestreams
<smoser>   Irc: #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1
<smoser>   Etherpad: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1308-servercloud-s-simplestreams
<smoser>   vUDS: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21849/servercloud-s-simplestreams/
<smoser>   Youtube: http://youtu.be/2pl7Yvi1MH0
<smoser>   Youtube-embed: http://www.youtube.com/embed/2pl7Yvi1MH0
<smoser> ok.
<smoser> starting in 2 minutes.
<rbasak> Live now we hope?
<smb> smoser, Which package actually contains sstram-query?
<tych0> python-simplestreams, i think
<smoser> simplestreams
<smb> Ah, cheers
<rbasak> smoser: it seems you're lagged by quite a bit. We're getting echo. Can you turn your speakers down a bit maybe?
<tych0> smoser: i think you're lagging
<utlemming> the lag is aweful
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/29/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
